# Epip Tricolor froglets



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

Seriously pretty Happy right now. Picked up 4 tadpoles at the local reptile swap in Feb... 

this is the first 2 the second 2 are about a week behind.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice... what morph are they?


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

I believe they are Santa Isabel I have it writen down in my "log book" I am terrible at remembering stuff like that.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

If "Santa Isabel," then they are technically _E. anthonyi _rather than _tricolor_.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Aren't 'Santa Isabel' a form of anthonyi, not tricolor?

*Edit, Ron beat me to it...!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/epipedobates/74221-e-tricolor-e-anthonyi.html

^The last couple posts are good ones.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your morphing froglets.. Do you have enough food ready? 
Peter Keane


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...

As far as the what Kind it is I guess I am going to have to check back with the guy I got them from. My notes say that it is Tricolor, BUT looking at the pictures I found on line and what I remember the breeders he was selling at the time looked like they are Santa I's


LUCKILY the guy is here in town and it was a local show that he is pretty much always at.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It's very likely he called them "tricolor"...but in the past there has been confusion over which forms represent which species, what species name was used for which frogs, taxonomic revisions, etc...so a lot of people still use (often unknowingly) the term "tricolor" for frogs of that type, even though it's been YEARS since a definitive answer was determined.


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice animals!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

They look great. You'll be very happy with them once they're in a viv. I love mine.


----------

